
Kobe Bryant Is Obsessed with Becoming a Tech Bro - schiang
http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2016/04/kobe-bryant-silicon-valley-tech-bro
======
nibs
Next up: "Every Cold Call Kobe Bryant Ever Made".

We caught up with Kobe Bryan recently about his start-up Baller.ly to talk
about the key to his success.

"I think the thing it comes down to is relentless follow-up. If you look at
the numbers we are doing as opposed to the numbers you are seeing elsewhere,
we are just making more dials. And when you are making more dials, you are
going to see the results, but you are going to see them over time. So if you
look at what we have been doing in terms of dials and in terms of strategy, I
think that is where the success comes from."

We live in an incredible world.

